# Michigan Finds



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like someone found some in Okemos on the 17th.

http://morelhunters.com/

If you find some in MI, please post in this thread date and area you found them in. ie. county, nearest town...


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Found 2 in Allegan County today


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Found a decent haul today in Genesee County.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

outdoor junkie said:


> Found a decent haul today in Genesee County.


Hey Junkie, did you find blacks? I have some good spots for yellows, but those spots are probably under water now. Never looked for blacks in Genesee County. Do they grow under the same types of trees as yellows/whites?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

tbarden11 said:


> Hey Junkie, did you find blacks? I have some good spots for yellows, but those spots are probably under water now. Never looked for blacks in Genesee County. Do they grow under the same types of trees as yellows/whites?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Big Tooth Aspen


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, they were all blacks. Found them in stands of poppels on state land. Good luck boys.


----------



## buckbartman (Jun 29, 2009)

There's no state land in gennesse county, park land but no state, did u buy your mushroom license like the parks wanted.lol


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I would check with a Ranger before I picked in County Parks. When I lived downstate ( Flushing ) A Flushing Park Ranger told me I couldn't even pick a blackberry. Yet some County Parks around Fenton allowed me to pick anything. I guess all the laws don't apply to all the parks, or it depends on which Ranger you talk to.:smile-mad:smile-mad


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I would check with a Ranger before I picked in County Parks. When I lived downstate ( Flushing ) A Flushing Park Ranger told me I couldn't even pick a blackberry. Yet some County Parks around Fenton allowed me to pick anything. I guess all the laws don't apply to all the parks, or it depends on which Ranger you talk to.:smile-mad:smile-mad


Down there, alot of it depends on where the park is and who owns it. Alot of the time they are owned by a city or township and they each have their own rules. Lived in Fenton for years. Certainly is a different world down there.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, yes park land. And one of the spots was in Flushing, just have to know who to talk to. the other was out at buell Lake, go get em boys. Was mainly out scouting new spots, but to my surprise, there were a few popping out.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Good find


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Two days of warm temps in southwest Oakland County, so I checked a stand of BTA's that has produced in the past and found nothing


----------



## huntto (May 13, 2012)

Found 7 today in Southwest MI.


----------



## mitchdog_711 (May 3, 2008)

how big were the ones found tdoay in southwest michigan? what county if possible not askin gps
thanks
mitch


----------

